# Look at my website please??



## butterflygirl921

hi everyone i recently in the past few months started my own website to show my photos i am up for any type or critism or feed back 
My website is www.butterflyimaging.com Thank you!


----------



## mjhoward

You've got a problem.  If the www is used in the url, then your flash slideshow doesn't open on your home page.  If you click 'Home' or type the address in without 'www'... it works.


----------



## butterflygirl921

mjhoward said:


> You've got a problem.  If the www is used in the url, then your flash slideshow doesn't open on your home page.  If you click 'Home' or type the address in without 'www'... it works.



ok thank you we are going to fix it


----------



## quiddity

at least straighten your horizons


----------



## Derrel

Oh my,oh my--a really BIG HERKING AND OBNOXIOUS WATERMARK RIGHT ACROSS THE MIDDLE OF EACH AND EVERY IMAGE. Oh, noes...

Honestly, that water mark is just KILLING your photos. You could use more pictures, from different shooting sessions, in a very big way...it appears that you have a very limited amount of time behind the camera,and that you need more time to build up enough photos to really make a viable portfolio web site. If you keep at it, you will eventually get there! Try and develop a tough skin, and listen to C&C with an open mind and open heart. Work diligently at getting better. You'll get there!


----------



## 480sparky

What, precisely, are you trying to accomplish with the site?  Is it to garner customers?  Show off your work?  Or is it just a "Hey, I got a website!" motive?


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Derrel, Derrel, Derrel.... didn't you get the memo? The bigger the watermark, the greater the talent.


----------



## photosneak

I would agree that the watermarks are a little off-putting and actually makes for a less "professional" look and feel. I do however like the simplicity of your layout. No obnoxious music or overly complicated navigation tools. Clean and simple is always the way to go!

I'd also suggest getting simple widgets that allow people to follow you on twitter and of course a facebook like button!

Just my two cents~


----------



## butterflygirl921

ok thank you all for your feedback

quiddity- how are my horizons not straight?? 

Derrel- i was thinking the same thing thank you and i do have time to shoot photos i will take hundreds at just one place but doesn't mean im going to like them all i am a very picky person with photos i will only like 1 or 2 in every 50-100 photos 

480Sparky- i want to show off my work while trying to get customers i dont exactly have a studio but im hoping to own one soon part of the website is were i rant in the blog about what equipment im using and whats new

ChristopherCoy- that is not why i have such a huge watermark i have had problems with people stealing my photos so i decided to finally put a huge one right across the whole freaking photo it doesnt mean i have greater talent

photosneak-thank you i like the widgets idea and the facebook like button


----------



## 480sparky

butterflygirl921 said:


> ...........480Sparky- i want to show off my work while trying to get customers i dont exactly have a studio but im hoping to own one soon part of the website is were i rant in the blog about what equipment im using and whats new...........



If that's the case, you haven't really managed to accomplish either.  The slide show at the beginning is just that..... a slide show.  As for getting new customers, there's nothing really compelling for a complete stranger to follow through to contact you.  In fact, your 'Welcome" is buried at the end of the blog.

The biggest key (IMPO) to a successful website is creating one that the_ intended market_ wants to see, not what _you_ like.  If your intent is to make a living using a camera, I would suggest you hire a professional site designer (NOT someone who just knows how to write HTML and FTP it.).  It would be a wise investment.


----------



## butterflygirl921

just because im new at running my own website does not mean that i dont know how to....i have a great site designer.... i wouldnt trade him for anything and my slide show at the beginning is to get the viewers attention to look at the rest of my photos....and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers...._there is a way for customers to contact me hence the contact me page......i asked for feedback not a flippin bash fest


----------



## 480sparky

butterflygirl921 said:


> just because im new at running my own website does not mean that i dont know how to....i have a great site designer.... i wouldnt trade him for anything and my slide show at the beginning is to get the viewers attention to look at the rest of my photos....and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers...._there is a way for customers to contact me hence the contact me page......i asked for feedback not a flippin bash fest



I'm not bashing you....... I'm simply giving you the feedback you asked for.  If it's not what you want to hear, then ignore it.  

Your failure will not be my problem.  If this is how you react to comments about your website, I would hate to see how you handle reactions from real paying customers about your work.


----------



## butterflygirl921

480sparky said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just because im new at running my own website does not mean that i dont know how to....i have a great site designer.... i wouldnt trade him for anything and my slide show at the beginning is to get the viewers attention to look at the rest of my photos....and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers...._there is a way for customers to contact me hence the contact me page......i asked for feedback not a flippin bash fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bashing you....... I'm simply giving you the feedback you asked for.  If it's not what you want to hear, then ignore it.
> 
> Your failure will not be my problem.  If this is how you react to comments about your website, I would hate to see how you handle reactions from real paying customers about your work.
Click to expand...


i handle things pretty well but your ripping it to shreds i worked hard for my website to be what i want it i do want opinions just not you telling me to get a professional web designer my website is just like anybody else's


----------



## 480sparky

butterflygirl921 said:


> i handle things pretty well but your ripping it to shreds i worked hard for my website to be what i want it i do want opinions just not you telling me to get a professional web designer my website is just like anybody else's



I didn't 'rip anything to shreds'.  You're just getting overly emotional, which means you _don't_ 'handle things pretty well'.

So let's try something else.  If you're wanting to be a professional photographer and _run a business_, (yes, a genuine, honest-to-goodness business), what have you done on the business end?  Have you completed market research?  Do you have a business plan?  What does your balance sheet tell you this week? Sales tax permit?  What licensing & registration is required in your area? What's your credit rating?  How much hard cash do you have?  If any, how long will it last you?  What about insurance?  Do you have back-up cameras & lenses?  What's your long-term goals?  Have you had an attorney look over your contracts?  What is your plan for advertising?

The best photographers in the world will starve without selling anything.  Great shots!  Perfect composition!  Beautiful lighting!  All fine and well, but what's for dinner?


----------



## mwcfarms

butterflygirl921 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just because im new at running my own website does not mean that i dont know how to....i have a great site designer.... i wouldnt trade him for anything and my slide show at the beginning is to get the viewers attention to look at the rest of my photos....and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers...._there is a way for customers to contact me hence the contact me page......i asked for feedback not a flippin bash fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bashing you....... I'm simply giving you the feedback you asked for.  If it's not what you want to hear, then ignore it.
> 
> Your failure will not be my problem.  If this is how you react to comments about your website, I would hate to see how you handle reactions from real paying customers about your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i handle things pretty well but your ripping it to shreds i worked hard for my website to be what i want it i do want opinions just not you telling me to get a professional web designer *my website is just like anybody else's*
Click to expand...


I'm just going to say right here is the wrong attitude. You don't want your website to be like everyone else's. You want something to distinguish you from the rest of the weekend warriors. I am going to say that even if you put your watermark on the images and if people really want to steal them they will. Anyone proficient with photoshop would still be able to remove it. I think your intro slide show has too much subject variety, get really good with one type of photography and use that to pull people in to see the rest of what you offer. Don't put 4 different types of photo's subjects in at the start. I will also mention that a good bit of those photo's need contrast they look a bit washed out to me. Yes I am on a calibrated monitor. Good luck and keep shooting.


----------



## butterflygirl921

mwcfarms said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not bashing you....... I'm simply giving you the feedback you asked for.  If it's not what you want to hear, then ignore it.
> 
> Your failure will not be my problem.  If this is how you react to comments about your website, I would hate to see how you handle reactions from real paying customers about your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i handle things pretty well but your ripping it to shreds i worked hard for my website to be what i want it i do want opinions just not you telling me to get a professional web designer *my website is just like anybody else's*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just going to say right here is the wrong attitude. You don't want your website to be like everyone else's. You want something to distinguish you from the rest of the weekend warriors. I am going to say that even if you put your watermark on the images and if people really want to steal them they will. Anyone proficient with photoshop would still be able to remove it. I think your intro slide show has too much subject variety, get really good with one type of photography and use that to pull people in to see the rest of what you offer. Don't put 4 different types of photo's subjects in at the start. I will also mention that a good bit of those photo's need contrast they look a bit washed out to me. Yes I am on a calibrated monitor. Good luck and keep shooting.
Click to expand...


thank you


----------



## MRD3VINE

Hi just thought I'd leave some feedback. Nice and clean design and easy navigation without getting lost. That's the way it should be. 

If there was one thing that I would remove that would be the slideshow. I found when I was developing my site people hate waiting around. Also these days everyone is mobile so you may want to take into account things like slow connections over a 3G network. When people mention your name in a conversation chances are people will want to look at your site on a mobile device to see what your work is like. Although a slideshow is pretty it can only slow down the users experience and with people attention spans on the Internet the size of ants these days they will decide within the first 10-30 seconds wether they going to hang around on your site or not.


Hope you find this useful 

Happy snapping 

James


----------



## JMBriggs

MRD3VINE said:
			
		

> Hi just thought I'd leave some feedback. Nice and clean design and easy navigation without getting lost. That's the way it should be.
> 
> If there was one thing that I would remove that would be the slideshow. I found when I was developing my site people hate waiting around. Also these days everyone is mobile so you may want to take into account things like slow connections over a 3G network. When people mention your name in a conversation chances are people will want to look at your site on a mobile device to see what your work is like. Although a slideshow is pretty it can only slow down the users experience and with people attention spans on the Internet the size of ants these days they will decide within the first 10-30 seconds wether they going to hang around on your site or not.
> 
> Hope you find this useful
> 
> Happy snapping
> 
> James



+1 I tried to view it on my HTC EVO and had full 3g reception... The drop down gallery menu wouldn't work and slide show never loaded... So I actually didn't get to see a single picture ) = I always get so frustrated when ever I try to design any kind of webpage... But hopefully you can work out the bugs... Good luck.


----------



## photo guy

Feedback: I think it would be nice to put the gallery list also on the page after you click on the gallery button so people can click on it on the main gallery page instead of having to go back up to the button at the top again. Would make it much easier so then people can see your work faster or even stay as some might now just leave instead.


----------



## cgipson1

It's OK.. although the flash sucks, (most flash does.. don't feel bad!)

if you want your site to look professional.. you also need to consider the content. 

Empty vodka bottles at the junkyard (or where ever) don't cut it! And all those shots of that black mustang.. they show very poor detail, and contrast... very flat. Black is a hard color to shoot well unless you light it properly.

Another thing.. every shot on the site is in Horizontal format.... even the birds (birds are Vertical by nature, especially when perching.. they are designed that way!)... People are vertical too.. unless they are lying down! 

Just some suggestions.....


----------



## dominus

If this is a portopholio site, you should put more picture.


----------



## maaatter

Take 90% of the Mustang photos out, the Nike shoe, and the lug nut photos.


----------



## Gunso

Congratulations on your website, gonna put a link to your blog on mine (collecting photography blogs, so I'll link straight to that page)


----------



## paigew

Wow, so harsh! she's only 19...acording to 'about us' on her website. So young, and so much time to improve. Your photos seem to be a great start.


----------



## JReichert

Seeing as how this is just a gallery for show n' tell for you (at least at this point) and you're not asking for money - it's perfectly fine.

As you progress and work out your style, you'll want to brand your website with something distinctly "you."  When we first hit your homepage, there's nothing but white.  No photos, no nothing.  Yet it's a photography website.  That's something I'd work on first and foremost, TBH.

I agree that you should only post your best and brightest on the site.  Images that don't make you go, "I did the best I could and am very pleased with the result" don't belong on a website.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Tee

She hasn't been on since August.  She could've really improved.  She still has subpar pictures.  Most likely she's making a gold mine off Facebook friends.  Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## fokker

butterflygirl921 said:


> and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers._t



With great business advice like this have you thought about writing a book?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Derrel said:


> Oh my,oh my--a really BIG *HERKING AND OBNOXIOUS WATERMARK RIGHT ACROSS THE MIDDLE OF EACH AND EVERY IMAGE*. Oh, noes...
> 
> Honestly, that water mark is just KILLING your photos. You could use more pictures, from different shooting sessions, in a very big way...it appears that you have a very limited amount of time behind the camera,and that you need more time to build up enough photos to really make a viable portfolio web site. If you keep at it, you will eventually get there! Try and develop a tough skin, and listen to C&C with an open mind and open heart. Work diligently at getting better. You'll get there!



proof on facebook its pro photos!


----------



## 480sparky

fokker said:


> butterflygirl921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and peoples website should be what _THEY _want to put on it not the _viewers._t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With great business advice like this have you thought about writing a book?
Click to expand...


I've often pondered about opening a hardware store.  Not to sell things like nuts & bolts and tools, but rubber chickens and salt shakers.  I just want to have a hardware store and have people come in and ask about nuts & bolts and tools, and watch their expressions when they find out I sell rubber chickens and salt shakers.  As they exit my store, I will swear at them, call them by a suitable racial epithet and spit at them.

I know people will complain, but this is the way I want to run my highly-profitable business.

Once that venture is off the ground, I will open a chain of gas stations.  But instead of dispensing fuel, the machines will 'somehow malfunction,' the result of which will be the poor sap of a customer getting sprayed with raw sewage.  

Oh, the hilarity of it all will make me be able to buy Bill Gates and Warren Buffet many times over.


----------



## fokker

:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

hey.. at least the OP took down the empty vodka bottle shots... so maybe the thread helped a little it!


----------



## Owls

Love the Sun Conures in your gallery! I had one as a child and they are delightful. <3


----------



## OpticMemory

great looking site.  very simple.  here's a few things that i noticed:

1) folks here are saying something about an intro slide on the main page... but im not seeing it.. (i tried both my browsers -- chrome and IE.. nothing).. so you might need to check that out.
2) the "about us" page... this is only mentioning about yourself.. so maybe it should be "about me" or just "about"
3) the "contact us" page... i recommend adding a contact form plugin.. it's a free install in wordpress
4) your "blog"... i strongly recommend writing more content... at least 400-500 words..

Now that I reviewed your site... wanna review mine.. =)  (only if you want to) > OpticMemory.ca <

Oh.. don't mind the gallery section.. i'm having some tech issues with it as it is not showing all of my photos..
it doesn't help with a free theme from wordpress which means there is little to none tech help.
I like your theme... i'm checking them out and see what they can offer me.


----------



## LaineAp

If you'd take a look at the latest researches, clients do not get distracted by logos. They barely notice them at all. 
It is you and me that notice it. 
And still, this is one of the ways to _protect_ the images from being stolen. (Somehow, but scientists argue.) 
So I would suggest the girl to concentrate on the content and not on the logo-watermark problem alone.


----------



## shootermcgavin

It's a pretty plain jane site, which isn't bad.  I don't see any scrolling images, if they're flash a lot of people won't.  You could change about us to about me...


----------



## Alex_B

yes, did not get the meaning of "us" either, when it is all about only one person ... or is this pluralis majestatis?  and yes, if there is any flash on that site, I will not see it ... but the site seems to work without flash.


----------



## cgipson1

Alex_B said:


> yes, did not get the meaning of "us" either, when it is all about only one person ... or is this pluralis majestatis?  and yes, if there is any flash on that site, I will not see it ... but the site seems to work without flash.



the original post was eight months ago... and she did change some things.


----------



## Alex_B

cgipson1 said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, did not get the meaning of "us" either, when it is all about only one person ... or is this pluralis majestatis?  and yes, if there is any flash on that site, I will not see it ... but the site seems to work without flash.
> 
> 
> 
> the original post was eight months ago... and she did change some things.
Click to expand...

 Thanks! Just realised myself hat this was a Zombie-thread


----------



## vikvilotijevic

Like the NATURE gallery good site


----------



## CodyS777

I still need a lot of work but check out my slideshow please. Judge by the photos, havent figured out the effects and stuff of slideshows. but please rate good or bad and if you have any critiquing, i would apreciate it.
heres the link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8om1b43P7P4


----------



## Alex_B

hey, the thread is still alive ... zombie time


----------



## WilliamDSLR

Hi,

Pretty nice site, some amendments could be made though.  Is your aim just to portray your pictures or are you trying to get work from your site?


----------

